# What happened to the Ford EcoStar?



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I've been reading up on the Ford EcoStar, and it looks like there are still a few examples in various museums in the UK, however, I've been struggling to find anything in the US or Canada; just an older picture of a left hand drive model in an unspecified museum, and that's it. Does anyone know if there are still any kicking around on the North American continent? I presume most of them must have gotten scrapped, but it would have been excessive to have destroyed the entire fleet. Not even GM did that with the EV-1.


----------



## jmes (Mar 12, 2015)

I think I read from wikipedia that they tried sodium-sulphur batteries in it, and they tended to catch fire quite a bit on recharge, so didn't make that many, only 100. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Ecostar

-Jim


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

GM tried to scrap all of the EV1's, and that's not a surprising decision for this type of vehicle after it has served its experimental purpose, especially one which has a hazardous sodium-sulphur battery.


----------

